# I'll draw your profile POLITICALLY CHARGED!!!



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

It's "2021" and politics is everywhere. What?! Your pfp doesn't SCREAM what politcs they belong to?! I literally cannot even. You should get cancelled right now. But fear not.

Post bellow the Political afiliation you want your pfp to have (Libtard/Racist/Qtard/Antifa/Militant LGBTQF/Magapede/etc) and I'll draw you right one!

(lol, after https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ill-draw-your-profile-christmas-themed.80413/  was a great success and it was tons of fun for me, I wanted to do another similar thread but I missed Valentines and it's too early for halloween. Most likely will do this all through March, so don't be shy.)

edit: if you don't clarify what you politics you want I'll choose it 

[/SPOILER]


----------



## j666 (Mar 11, 2021)

antifa me plz kthnx


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 11, 2021)

Do it faggot


----------



## MemeGrey (Mar 11, 2021)

Make her a maga tard plz


----------



## Maskull (Mar 11, 2021)

How fun. I'd be game for it. I like avatar edits. Make mine a CNT anarcho-syndicalist if you would please.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 11, 2021)

If politicized means American flags and explosions then I'm all in.


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 11, 2021)

The mods have stripped me of my free speech, I am not allowed to express my political and moral thoughts through my pfp.

I am a political prisoner send word to the international courts.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

j666 said:


> antifa me plz kthnx


Hopefully she got some nazi scalps


----------



## j666 (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Hopefully she got some nazi scalps


 i absolutely love it. thank you


----------



## LolRaccoon (Mar 11, 2021)

Okey dokey


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Mar 11, 2021)

It already is.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Mar 11, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll give you a challenge:

Any Golden Age Hollywood actress you can find and politicize her for me. 

Hmm... Center but with a little bit of ... controversy.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 11, 2021)

Fuck it, I'm bored.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Do it faggot


As you wished!


----------



## LonesomeDud (Mar 11, 2021)

Sure.  Fix me up, pard.


----------



## biggest big boy (Mar 11, 2021)

dealer's choice


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 11, 2021)

Please make me Nazi


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Please make me Nazi


Oh, I'm gonna enjoy this one


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Mar 11, 2021)

You can actually edit the image profile i have with a bandana and covering the mouth? The pose is just perfect.


----------



## JohnDoe (Mar 11, 2021)

My current PFP is pretty political right now, but go for it.
Why not Militant Maga Patriot, thats a classic.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Oh, I'm gonna enjoy this one


@NOT Sword Fighter Super is already Italian, so he's a Nazi by default.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Mar 11, 2021)

If you can do it well I'll be impressed.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 11, 2021)

Make me a Confederate!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

MemeGrey said:


> Make her a maga tard plz


Tell her he can make it in 2024


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 11, 2021)

Me as BLM nigga, please.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

Maskull said:


> How fun. I'd be game for it. I like avatar edits. Make mine a CNT anarcho-syndicalist if you would please.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Mar 11, 2021)

Anprim, if that counts


----------



## Puck (Mar 11, 2021)

Make mine based and redpilled


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

FierceBrosnan said:


> If politicized means American flags and explosions then I'm all in.


FUCK YEAAAAA!


----------



## RSOD (Mar 11, 2021)

Fucku kafir pajeets ibn saud


----------



## Odnovo (Mar 11, 2021)

Please make me a right-wing anarchist. I know that is a challenge.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

User names must be unique said:


> The mods have stripped me of my free speech, I am not allowed to express my political and moral thoughts through my pfp.
> 
> I am a political prisoner send word to the international courts.






Best of luck in your trial


----------



## Medulseur (Mar 11, 2021)

You can't politicize a beetle. Especially one that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Mar 11, 2021)

Make my profile a nazi pls, I want to spread the rumor that failson Quinton is a Nazi


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> As you wished!


That's going to be my profile pic in a few hours (I saw this as I'm doing college work)


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

LolRaccoon said:


> Okey dokey


Careful with Nick


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 11, 2021)

I want my this guy in the style of the biden ice cream meme


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 11, 2021)

Have fun.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> FUCK YEAAAAA!


I goddamn love you


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> It already is.


Well, then here's in his College days. He used to play college ball you know?


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 11, 2021)

God bless niggers.
I can give you the original nigger



Spoiler: og











Spoiler: hd nigger


----------



## Rozzy (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Good luck.


Yeah, good luck indeed


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I'll give you a challenge:
> 
> Any Golden Age Hollywood actress you can find and politicize her for me.
> 
> Hmm... Center but with a little bit of ... controversy.




}

What a goddess.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Fuck it, I'm bored.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Careful with Nick
> View attachment 1988746


This was pretty funny. Thank you, my nigga


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 11, 2021)

These are pretty funny. Good work!

If you're willing, whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 11, 2021)

HA, I am not and never have been a member of that notorious webzone kiwifarms and you can't prove shit copper.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> dealer's choice





Must be hot in there.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

LonesomeDud said:


> Sure.  Fix me up, pard.






Because in Marlboro, we care.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> You can actually edit the image profile i have with a bandana and covering the mouth? The pose is just perfect.


There you go




Edit: @NOT Sword Fighter Super is next and then I'm taking a break for today.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1988739


Sounds nonheretical.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1988839
> 
> Because in Marlboro, we care.



I love it!  That made my day!  God bless you!


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Mar 11, 2021)

Do it.


----------



## round robin (Mar 11, 2021)

Draw me as a Whig.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Please make me Nazi


Now you are on a watchlist. Who am I kidding? We all are. Well folks I'm resting for today. Hoped you liked it.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Mar 11, 2021)

go on
surprise me


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Mar 11, 2021)

Make me a nazifur


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 11, 2021)

Good luck making SITHRAK a literal nazi, OP.


----------



## Megatardingo (Mar 11, 2021)

@j666 Successfully convinced me to join antifa, gimme the antifa treatment. pleaaaaaase.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm intrigued. Please turn cartoon Bill Murray into commie garbage.

There's a sentence I never imagined I'd write.


----------



## Raw Meat (Mar 11, 2021)

Feel free to make miltank politically charged however you wish if you wish


----------



## Shokaract (Mar 11, 2021)

give it a try. I think a little SS cap would look good on a decepticon.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Now you are on a watchlist. Who am I kidding? We all are. Well folks I'm resting for today. Hoped you liked it. And thanks to the ones who threw me some bucks!
> 
> View attachment 1988913


Holy shit, this is genius thank you!

Now I know what my avatar will be on Hitler‘s birthday…


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Mar 11, 2021)

Manson/Ted fashprim


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> If you can do it well I'll be impressed.


Johndoe I'm taking my time with yours to make it nice


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Mar 11, 2021)

I would like to join the Nazi Avatar Gang.

(my avatar image source: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mad-at-the-internet.49299/post-7412549)

Danke!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 11, 2021)

Can I be sexy nazi robot plz


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Johndoe I'm taking my time with yours to make it nice
> 
> View attachment 1989228


I lol'd, tbh.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Mar 11, 2021)

You really think you can politicize a plane?


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 11, 2021)

Can you please artisticly reflect my neo-nazi black supremacist ideology?


737 MAX Stan Account said:


> You really think you can politicize a plane?


No photoshop needed.
edit: file fucked up


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Mar 11, 2021)

Fuck me up fam do whatever you want


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

JohnDoe said:


> My current PFP is pretty political right now, but go for it.
> Why not Militant Maga Patriot, thats a classic.


For a militant MAGA patriot there was one choice


----------



## Barry Macoqiner (Mar 11, 2021)

Whatever you want.


----------



## Insert Username Here (Mar 11, 2021)

do whatever


----------



## JohnDoe (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> For a militant MAGA patriot there was one choice
> View attachment 1989311



Based and chubby-doe-eyed-teenager pilled.


----------



## Roybertitos (Mar 11, 2021)

Go nuts man.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Mar 11, 2021)

Fuck me up with a TERF hat fam


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Make me a Confederate!


You are ready to stop this WAR OF NORTHERN AGGRESSION!


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> You are ready to stop this WAR OF NORTHERN AGGRESSION!
> View attachment 1989370


Ah do declare! Fucking glorious, Justto!

Now to charge into total defeat!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 11, 2021)

Can you make mine compliant with popular politics?


----------



## Allakazam223 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dealers choice


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Me as BLM nigga, please.


Whitey has the goodies.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Mar 11, 2021)

Nazify the doggo


----------



## Monika H. (Mar 11, 2021)

If you wish, I'd be really curious how you'd ruin this beautiful woman.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

Rupert Bear said:


> Anprim, if that counts


Ready to live without fucking phones!






Spoiler



Sorry 4 shilling in the OP, but I really appreciate it.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

chainlinktrillionaire said:


> Make mine based and redpilled


As based and redpilled as it gets


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

MRMUZZRAT SAUDIKILLER said:


> Fucku kafir pajeets ibn saud


WATCH OUT BROO!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 11, 2021)

Black lives (don't) matter.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 11, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Black lives (don't) matter.


lol, I can tell this is gonna be hard.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 11, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1988709}
> 
> What a goddess.


Thank you! Wow, she looks old!

Can you politize a hot dog?


----------



## soy_king (Mar 12, 2021)

Hezbollah me up bro


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Thank you! Wow, she looks old!
> 
> Can you politize a hot dog?


I had to find an more modern era photomagazine for the vietnam joke. She was still a queen. And yes I can politize it.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> lol, I can tell this is gonna be hard.


I'll tell you what, I'm going to change my pfp back to the 'classic' version. I don't know if that will make it any easier, but I'm feeling nostalgic anyway. You can totally use it over the one I had when I made my last post if you like that better.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 12, 2021)

please make as politically schizophernic and obscure as possible


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> please make as politically schizophernic and obscure as possible
> View attachment 1990217


Oh I'm grinning Arm pit, I'll try my best!


----------



## GhostButt (Mar 12, 2021)

These are so good I have to try!

Libertarian, sh-shaw


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Mar 12, 2021)

I can't think of a witty comment to put here.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Serbian Peacekeepers said:


> I can't think of a witty comment to put here.


Lol, this is from the Onion. I would find it hard to one up em, but I'll try.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Whitey has the goodies.
> View attachment 1989427


It's better than I had any right to hope, thank you!


----------



## Exist0 (Mar 12, 2021)

Lucky dip for me please. That would be much appreciated!


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 12, 2021)

Trust the plan qbros


----------



## Revo (Mar 12, 2021)

Do it on this guy:


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Mar 12, 2021)

I love america but hate american politics


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 12, 2021)

Do it nigga


----------



## RSOD (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> WATCH OUT BROO!
> View attachment 1989674


Very nice thanks


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Mar 12, 2021)

Biden Orc, go.


----------



## callacall (Mar 12, 2021)

Can you make a basket of lemon politically charged?


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Mar 12, 2021)

Whatever you choose please!


----------



## Allakazam223 (Mar 12, 2021)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> Biden Orc, go.


This is the best.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 12, 2021)

Draw Georgia Floyd


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

Make mine Italian futurist.
ZANG TUMB TUMBS!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Draw Georgia Floyd


Ohhh, I can already picture the gender bender.

Edit: For everyone I have a big backlog, so it might take a day to get yours. I just want every one to be well done and funny if possible.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> Please make me a right-wing anarchist. I know that is a challenge.


Makes sense.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> You can't politicize a beetle. Especially one that doesn't actually exist.


Oh really?


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Make my profile a nazi pls, I want to spread the rumor that failson Quinton is a Nazi





Springtime for Quinton


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1991463
> Springtime for Quinton


It’s beautiful


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> I want my this guy in the style of the biden ice cream meme
> View attachment 1988601





There you go.


----------



## Cultured Xeno (Mar 12, 2021)

Cultured Nazi Xeno please


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1991579
> There you go.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS king the perfect head tilt


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Have fun.






Middle east is a rough place to be a goat.


Spoiler



I'm glad people like the drawings. If u can spare a buck or 2 I'll be thankful. Just want to see if with this silly cartooning I can buy mom something nice


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> God bless niggers.
> I can give you the original nigger
> 
> 
> ...


He just really likes country even if he's from Chicago. That's a political statement right there.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1991643
> Middle east is a rough place to be a goat.
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff right here.


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> He just really likes country even if he's from Chicago. That's a political statement right there.
> View attachment 1991767


more like Niggago than Chicago.

Thanks I saved this masterpiece in my tranny porn folder


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1988645


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> These are pretty funny. Good work!
> 
> If you're willing, whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> HA, I am not and never have been a member of that notorious webzone kiwifarms and you can't prove shit copper.


Are you sure about that?!


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Are you sure about that?!
> View attachment 1992044


If only I was a member of that notorious webzone kiwifarms.net I would be able to see this image, but I'm not so I didn't.


----------



## Trapitalism (Mar 12, 2021)

Make it as trapitalist as possible.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Do it.


Careful with that toungue man.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Careful with that toungue man.
> View attachment 1992109


It's fantastic! You made me laugh. Thank you <3


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Mar 12, 2021)

Sign me up!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

round robin said:


> Draw me as a Whig.


You are now a classical English Whig. Enjoy your fights with the Torys.


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 12, 2021)

Would love to see my profile pic as a trans activist dog.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 12, 2021)

soy_king said:


> Hezbollah me up bro


LOL a jew pretending to be hezbollah, it's a story as old as 1948.


----------



## The Marauder (Mar 12, 2021)

It’s funny because modern political discourse is fucking awful and the internet is making everyone stupider.

Pick whichever picture and political view works the best to you.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

Officer Eradicate said:


> go on
> surprise me


Really like this one


----------



## soy_king (Mar 12, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> LOL a jew pretending to be hezbollah, it's a story as old as 1948.


lol how else do you think Jews survived this long?


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

M'aiq the Liar said:


> Make me a nazifur


Ready to fight in the Eastern Front!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> Good luck making SITHRAK a literal nazi, OP.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 12, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1993233


Silly artist, SITHRAK never locked anyone in an outhouse.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 12, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> Silly artist, SITHRAK never locked anyone in an outhouse.


lol, he was lazy and just let the Nazis do it so he can fall flaming first


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Mar 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Ready to fight in the Eastern Front!
> View attachment 1993173


This is fucking amazing


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm a fan of your work, and I appreciate that you have a backlog


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 13, 2021)

Troonify me, dammit!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 13, 2021)

Just draw Uncle Phil, however you want to, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Marnie (Mar 13, 2021)

Absolute mad-lad


----------



## Begemot (Mar 13, 2021)

Make me look like a smug centrist, please


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Make me look like a smug centrist, please


hohoho, this'll be fun


----------



## Big Nasty (Mar 13, 2021)

My profile pic is already orange so you can turn it into Donald Trump.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Megatardingo said:


> @j666 Successfully convinced me to join antifa, gimme the antifa treatment. pleaaaaaase.


Work those legs!


----------



## Megatardingo (Mar 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Work those legs!
> View attachment 1994309


Hell yeah am ready to bash the washps.


----------



## Dick Justice (Mar 13, 2021)

Could I get a "FAG ENABLER" for my hat and maybe a little badge to match?


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

JustSomeDong said:


> I'm intrigued. Please turn cartoon Bill Murray into commie garbage.
> 
> There's a sentence I never imagined I'd write.


If you are a FASH you are fucking next!


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 13, 2021)

Do whatever you so please



Spoiler: Image Source


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Raw Meat said:


> Feel free to make miltank politically charged however you wish if you wish


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1994435


Minus the cuteness, it looks like Amy Ramadan


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Shokaract said:


> give it a try. I think a little SS cap would look good on a decepticon.


I agree


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 13, 2021)

May I have my hot dog?


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> May I have my hot dog?


Here's the thing Pal...

You want a free hodog, he wants a free hotdog, everyone wants a free hotdog. What would happen if we gave everyone free hotdogs? Hotdog stands would be shut down. Then New York city would starve to death. Then the Economy would explode and America would be gone. See how serious the thing you are asking me is??



But as for timing, I think I might clear today page 4... maybe... there are some ones there that seem very time heavy.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 13, 2021)

Out of boredom, I'll bite. I'm curious how a vixen in a spacesuit can be politicized.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Krystal said:


> Out of boredom, I'll bite. I'm curious how a vixen in a spacesuit can be politicized.


I already have like 2 ideas lol


----------



## Shokaract (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks for the cool hat.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Mar 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> If you are a FASH you are fucking next!
> View attachment 1994365


I fuckin love this.  I'm usin it.

I regret the only crypto I have is a few BAT tokens, you deserve something more than internet stickers.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

JustSomeDong said:


> I fuckin love this.  I'm usin it.
> 
> I regret the only crypto I have is a few BAT tokens, you deserve something more than internet stickers.



Thanks! I'm a bit of a newb in crypto. I've made a new wallet. Put BAT code in OP

Everyone here can DM me if they have a currency of another coin for support  Thanks u guys!


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 13, 2021)

Make me like Punished Snake, but dog


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Vietnam Ron said:


> Manson/Ted fashprim


The state must ensure ANY resource is not wasted so we can live free in nature.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> I would like to join the Nazi Avatar Gang.
> 
> (my avatar image source: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mad-at-the-internet.49299/post-7412549)
> 
> Danke!


I made you a nazi era airman. Hope you like it!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 13, 2021)

Ok, new idea. I would really, really like this (hopefully transparency comes through):



Combined with this:


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

YoRHa No.2 Type B said:


> Can I be sexy nazi robot plz
> View attachment 1989271


Yes, yes you can


----------



## The Marauder (Mar 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Yes, yes you can
> View attachment 1995317


My greatest dream is a world without machines


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

KaibaCorp ToeSucker said:


> Fuck me up fam do whatever you want


Careful with the gambling man-


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Mar 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Careful with the gambling man-
> View attachment 1995349


I am actually gasping for air thank you this laugh was well needed farmer


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Barry Macoqiner said:


> Whatever you want.


----------



## Barry Macoqiner (Mar 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1995411


Perfect


----------



## Afinepickle (Mar 13, 2021)

Alright I'll bite. Fash my pickle up.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

frugaljoker8 said:


> do whatever


It's the little things in life that keep you going.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Roybertitos said:


> Go nuts man.


Keep your head down and you'll make it through!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> Fuck me up with a TERF hat fam



There Ya go






Spoiler: Personal note



Whew lad, I cleared up to page 4. Done for today . Holy molly my hand hurts. Still, it's really the best to do this. I'm glad many of you chose my pfps So many nazis lol. Also




  Apparently starving artist wasn't a meme. lmao. Should have learned to code. Thous seriously if you have any extra BTCs, BATs, FAGs, or whaever denomination I do appreciate it as support. Check OP or DM me. With a 10 you can cut in line for your pfp. And if you want to commision me something more complex DM and we'll see. Please don't make me go to Furaffinity for comms .


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 13, 2021)

Make me the most hardcore ancap possible


----------



## Troon Carey (Mar 13, 2021)

I think I have already reached perfection


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 13, 2021)

Troon Carey said:


> I think I have already reached perfection


Hard agree.


----------



## Roybertitos (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Keep your head down and you'll make it through!
> View attachment 1995489


I was expecting something gayer but I this fits quite nicely lol


----------



## Megatardingo (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Haha I'm glad people are enjoying what I do. It's only...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm paying you in internet stickers, heard you can exchange em for a blowie from null if you get enough, but that's just a rumour.


----------



## Klaptrap (Mar 14, 2021)

Fuck my shit up fam


----------



## StreetGangsta (Mar 14, 2021)

Make me a brownshirt nazi.
ETA: I got bored. Here's the original anyways.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Megatardingo said:


> I'm paying you in internet stickers, heard you can exchange em for a blowie from null if you get enough, but that's just a rumour.


It used to be truth but thanks to COVID, the exchange now is just Winner stickers for 15 minutes of XXX camtime. But for him to do the ecchi things on command I need plenty of semperfidelis. Keep all of those coming.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Ok, new idea. I would really, really like this (hopefully transparency comes through):
> View attachment 1995238
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you like it even if I don't get it much.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Mar 14, 2021)

I eagerly await what the artist does to me.


----------



## hasbinot (Mar 14, 2021)

I am ready


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Allakazam223 said:


> Dealers choice


I did too many nazis it's time to bring balance


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> Nazify the doggo


Be careful you don't end up like Dankula


----------



## Nobue (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> It's "2021" and politics is everywhere. What?! Your pfp doesn't SCREAM what politcs they belong to?! I literally cannot even. You should get cancelled right now. But fear not.
> 
> Post bellow the Political afiliation you want your pfp to have (Libtard/Racist/Qtard/Antifa/Militant LGBTQF/Magapede/etc) and I'll draw you right one!
> 
> ...


Make me racist, broseph


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Monika H. said:


> If you wish, I'd be really curious how you'd ruin this beautiful woman.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Mar 14, 2021)

Ooh! Ooh! Do me! Do me!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Just draw Uncle Phil, however you want to, I'd be happy with that.


Thank you for being a fan of my work. I tried my best to do a "realistic" features of uncle phil. It's a bit rushed but I hope you like it.


----------



## ItsTheShitt (Mar 14, 2021)

Draw my profile the most offensive way possible, I bet you can't


----------



## Allakazam223 (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I did too many nazis it's time to bring balance
> View attachment 1996841


Love it! Im a brokefag though when it comes to crypto...


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Be careful you don't end up like Dankula
> View attachment 1996899
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll look into crypto and see if I can give you some coins.


----------



## Monika H. (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 1996990


Wow, just WOW!
Excellent work my friend, thank you!
As soon as I get on the computer (mobile is shit) I'm putting this one up!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> Thanks, I'll look into crypto and see if I can give you some coins.


Thanks a lot for the support Helvitis! It really does mean a lot!


Allakazam223 said:


> Love it! Im a brokefag though when it comes to crypto...


Hey man, don't sweat it. I've read about your fam situation so focus on yourself for now to be a bit less desperately unhappy.  Crypto can wait.



Monika H. said:


> Wow, just WOW!
> Excellent work my friend, thank you!
> As soon as I get on the computer (mobile is shit) I'm putting this one up!



Them hand and neck tattos plus the violet hair is a killer indeed lol


----------



## Marnie (Mar 14, 2021)

ItsTheShitt said:


> Draw my profile the most offensive way possible, I bet you can't






Done.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Marnie said:


> View attachment 1997491
> Done.


Thanks for saving me work 

Edit: @Orc Girls Make Due gave me some donations so I can work on their request and dudes, I don't say this often about my drawings, but I have a feeling Biden Orc is gonna be sick


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 14, 2021)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> Biden Orc, go.


Eating his favourite ice cream


----------



## Allakazam223 (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Eating his favourite ice cream
> 
> View attachment 1997927
> 
> ...


This is awesome. I do have some BAT but I'd need to verify a wallet.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Mar 14, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Eating his favourite ice cream
> 
> View attachment 1997927
> 
> ...


Oh my god I love this so much.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm 100% willing to wait until the heat death of the universe if necessary for a blackface'd (play up stereotypes, full BIXNOODMUHFUGGAH if you please) version.  Wait to do it until the thread slows down, I don't need a second one so badly that you should not share your brilliance with others. You most definitely have a backlog.  Also, proposed an alt idea to compensate you, in pm.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Mar 15, 2021)

Nihilist bones.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 15, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Thank you for being a fan of my work. I tried my best to do a "realistic" features of uncle phil. It's a bit rushed but I hope you like it.
> View attachment 1997268


I both see and appreciate your artistic nuance, my (hopefully) friend. 
As a judge (by the end of the series a least), much like lady justice herself, Uncle Phil is, in a way, blind... Hence you drawing him with no eyes. I like it.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 15, 2021)

Okay, draw it.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Mar 15, 2021)

My new av has made me tremendously happy on a grey and dreary morning.  Justtocheck is not only a great artist, but a pretty great person.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Mar 15, 2021)

A rich Confederate in a white tux with a dimadomillion galleon top hat.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Mar 15, 2021)

Soviet Union style tankie


----------



## Willow (Mar 15, 2021)

abigail shapiro style tradwife-ism


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 15, 2021)

JustSomeDong said:


> My new av has made me tremendously happy on a grey and dreary morning.  Justtocheck is not only a great artist, but a pretty great person.


 Posting it just for the record in the thread.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 15, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Thank you! Wow, she looks old!
> 
> Can you politize a hot dog?


What a tragedy that will divide the nation.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 15, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> What a tragedy that will divide the nation.
> View attachment 1999110


It's freedom fries all over again.


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Mar 15, 2021)

Suprise me for mine.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Mar 15, 2021)

Make Pennywise dance on John McCain's corpse.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 15, 2021)

soy_king said:


> Hezbollah me up bro


Are you ready to give up your life in Lebanon?!






Spoiler






Arm Pit Cream said:


> please make as politically schizophernic and obscure as possible


@Arm Pit Cream turn next! I've been brewing ideas and think it's gonna be nuts. Hopefully you'll like it!


----------



## soy_king (Mar 15, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Are you ready to give up your life in Lebanon?!
> View attachment 1999217
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I am ready to sacrifice my life for the Ferengi Caliphate and slaughter the Sunni dogs and the infidels


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 15, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> please make as politically schizophernic and obscure as possible
> View attachment 1990217


I really really tried. lol I hope you like it. @Arm Pit Cream


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 15, 2021)

Serbian Peacekeepers said:


> I can't think of a witty comment to put here.


Don't try to start shit at the WH with Serbian peacekeepers there


----------



## Crocketron (Mar 15, 2021)

Surprise the eldritch horror with super-straight nonsense


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 15, 2021)

GhostButt said:


> These are so good I have to try!
> 
> Libertarian, sh-shaw


Those libertarian conventions sure can be dangerous.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 16, 2021)

Dare OP. Mines made by OG kids.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Mar 16, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Don't try to start shit at the WH with Serbians peacekeepers there
> View attachment 1999957


you fucking mad man


----------



## Migraine Box (Mar 16, 2021)

this should be interesting


----------



## Danilla (Mar 16, 2021)

Incel.

Damn, too late, I guess.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 16, 2021)

Tyrell said:


> Incel.
> 
> Damn, too late, I guess.


I'm a nice guy I'll add you. You'll be the last


----------



## Danilla (Mar 16, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I'm a nice guy I'll add you. You'll be the last


Thank you man. Cheers.


----------



## Chicken Neck Nelly (Mar 16, 2021)

Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 17, 2021)

Exist0 said:


> Lucky dip for me please. That would be much appreciated!


You never know what you'll get in the lucky dip. He seems very happy though.


----------



## Exist0 (Mar 17, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> You never know what you'll get in the lucky dip. He seems very happy though.View attachment 2004284


Ernest goes to sex shop. Love it, cheers.  I just started using brave browser, apparently I earn BAT eventually.  When it rolls in I'll happily Chuck some your way.  I know the pain of being a "starving artist"


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Mar 17, 2021)

Do me! Literally anything


----------



## Monolith (Mar 17, 2021)

I just put on my anime avatar, but radicalize my Monkeylith please.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 17, 2021)

the autist of dojima said:


> Trust the plan qbros





THEY want you to doubt


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 17, 2021)

Revo said:


> Do it on this guy:
> View attachment 1990554





Not everything in politics has to be a mash up of follies, lies, stupidity and schizophrenia.


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 17, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 2005897
> THEY want you to doubt


Based, thank you friend


----------



## Revo (Mar 18, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 2006032
> Not everything in politics has to be a mash up of follies, lies, stupidity and schizophrenia.


Thanks. This look more cuter than before.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 18, 2021)

Revo said:


> Thanks. This look more cuter than before.


Cool. Glad you liked it. BTW, who is he?


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 18, 2021)

MightyBiteySnake said:


> I love america but hate american politics


I baked you a nice apple pie, I gave you a flag, and a bald eagle. As american and non-politics related as I racked my brain into


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 19, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Do it nigga


Look at what you made me do to the beautiful Scarlett.


----------



## Revo (Mar 19, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Cool. Glad you liked it. BTW, who is he?


It is Will Witt, a member of (worker for) PragerU.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 19, 2021)

callacall said:


> Can you make a basket of lemon politically charged?


They sure can.


----------



## callacall (Mar 19, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> They sure can.
> View attachment 2009640


Lol great one man. Thanks.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 19, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Look at what you made me do to the beautiful Scarlett.
> View attachment 2009569


I love you


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 20, 2021)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> Whatever you choose please!


A wild Idi Amin appears!


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Mar 20, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> A wild Idi Amin appears!
> View attachment 2012931


Worthy of Queen Elizabeth's hand in marriage. I love it!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 20, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Draw Georgia Floyd


This one was... interesting to do.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 20, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> This one was... interesting to do.
> View attachment 2012978
> 
> 
> ...


LET'S FUCKING GO


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 20, 2021)

FUTUREMAN said:


> Make mine Italian futurist.
> ZANG TUMB TUMBS!


Tried my best at it Zang tumbs tumbs


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 20, 2021)

Cultured Xeno said:


> Cultured Nazi Xeno please


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Mar 20, 2021)

jew mine


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 20, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Make me like Punished Snake, but dog





I know that you cut in line and I'm supposed to charge money. but you asked for it and I'm a softy who has a hard time saying no


----------



## Jeremy Corbyn (Mar 20, 2021)

Can’t be done


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 20, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 2013879
> I know that you cut in line and I'm supposed to charge money. but you asked for it and I'm a softy who has a hard time saying no


Thanks


----------



## Cultured Xeno (Mar 20, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 2013250



What a finely cultured xeno picture. I definitely appreciate the work you put into it and I am saving it for use.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 20, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Make me look like a smug centrist, please





NEVER SWING TOO FAR.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 21, 2021)

The Marauder said:


> It’s funny because modern political discourse is fucking awful and the internet is making everyone stupider.
> View attachment 1992729View attachment 1992730View attachment 1992731View attachment 1992732
> Pick whichever picture and political view works the best to you.


A stick man it is!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 21, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Do whatever you so please
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Badass!


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 21, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 2016649
> Badass!


Dope man, I will be sure to donate some time or another


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Mar 21, 2021)

Do your worst


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Tried my best at it Zang tumbs tumbs
> View attachment 2013181


Thatt'll do.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 23, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> lol, he was lazy and just let the Nazis do it so he can fall flaming first


Congrats on your image making it to page 3 of a worldwide search for images of SITHRAK!


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 23, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> Congrats on your image making it to page 3 of a worldwide search for images of SITHRAK!
> View attachment 2021465


lol, and you didn't even like it that much. Sorry-


----------



## scallion (Mar 23, 2021)

Trans Jew me up scotty


----------



## Antipathy (Mar 23, 2021)

Do me as hilariously far right as possible.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Mar 23, 2021)

Why not join in the fun


----------



## SITHRAK! (Mar 23, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> lol, and you didn't even like it that much. Sorry-


Hey, I genuinely appreciate the effort. Just thought you’d be amused at the thought of someone googling SITHRAK! and wondering why the fuck he was laughing at Jews locked in an outhouse.


----------



## The Booba Expert (Mar 23, 2021)

Q tard magapede


----------



## Marnie (Mar 25, 2021)

Nocerfelius said:


> Do your worst
> View attachment 2016763





Spoiler: Mind if I take a whip crack at it?


----------



## round robin (Mar 25, 2021)

I think it's high time that OP makes a politically charged avatar for himself. It's only fair.


----------



## The Booba Expert (Mar 25, 2021)

round robin said:


> I think it's high time that OP makes a politically charged avatar for himself. It's only fair.


Not untill he does mine first though


----------



## StreetGangsta (Mar 30, 2021)

AzusaTitsExpert said:


> Q tard magapede


I'm bored as fuck and OP is banned so decided to do yours:



YachieKicchou said:


> Soviet Union style tankie


You a weird wigga so you also get one:


----------



## round robin (Mar 31, 2021)

round robin said:


> I think it's high time that OP makes a politically charged avatar for himself. It's only fair.






It's not fair!


----------



## StreetGangsta (Mar 31, 2021)

Oh yeah, any other niggas want their requests done rn? Offer is only valid 'til Justtocheck gets unbanned (and also I'm too lazy to check for undone stuff).  ETA2: He's alive but his computer is broken! Offer un-ended.
ETA: no1answer so just doing shit i find


Monolith said:


> I just put on my anime avatar, but radicalize my Monkeylith please.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Mar 31, 2021)

King Ghidorah said:


> Why not join in the fun
> View attachment 2022410





StreetGangsta said:


> Oh yeah, any other niggas want their requests done rn? Offer is only valid 'til Justtocheck gets unbanned (and also I'm too lazy to check for undone stuff).
> ETA: no1answer so just doing shit i find
> 
> View attachment 2045651


Already put mine in above


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Mar 31, 2021)

StreetGangsta said:


> Offer is only valid 'til Justtocheck gets unbanned


Why were they ban?


----------



## StreetGangsta (Mar 31, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> Why were they ban?


Null is overly sensitive and the slightest criticism (or defense of it) makes him want to ban somebody.


----------



## Justtocheck (Apr 1, 2021)

StreetGangsta said:


> I'm bored as fuck and OP is banned so decided to do yours:
> View attachment 2044496
> 
> You a weird wigga so you also get one:
> View attachment 2044635


Thanks for carrying the torch for me. I've been having serious computer issues and I'm looking to buy a new pc. (Seriously, just 2 ms paint open at the same time could crash my graphix card) If you want to carry on with more politically charged ones until I can work better in mine, feel free 

1st of April edit: AVATAR THE LAST AIRBENDER IS NOT ANIME, REEEEEEEEEE


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 13, 2021)

make mine a nazi


----------



## Yinci (Apr 13, 2021)

Make me working for the US government to suppress political unrest. I'm serious I will use it as my pfp. Make me like pepper spray guy or a riot cop.


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 12, 2021)

make mine rayciss


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 12, 2021)

Make mine hyper-patriotic of america


----------



## hasbinot (Jul 12, 2021)

Make mine into a protest


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 12, 2021)

clinically retarded said:


> make mine a nazi


Its already a crime against humanity.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 12, 2021)

StreetGangsta said:


> I'm bored as fuck and OP is banned so decided to do yours:


damn I got a DM from the OP that I forgot to respond to and I just remembered this thread existed

Thank you


----------

